# What Fuel Additive do you use?



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Just wondering if you use a fuel additive and why? I use Stab-bil in every full up. Living in the Boston area, the machine can sit at times with little or no use.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I use the Canadian Tire brand fuel stabilizer. It's probably the same thing as Sta-bil. I will occasionally use seafoam.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Stabil 360


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

There are three common cleaning agents used in most top selling brands, polyisobutene or PIB, Polyisobutylene amine or PIBA and Polyetheramine or PEA. Most of these are nitrogen based and act as a detergent. If a product lacks a nitrogen based additive, its cleaning ability is negligible.

PIB is typically found in Gas Treatments and some Fuel Injector/Carb Cleaners. It does a decent job of removing water and some dosage rates may keep new deposits from forming on fuel system parts but it is not strong enough to remove existing deposits and it normally requires usage with each fuel fill-up.

PIBA is normally found in Fuel Injectors. At the right dosage rate, it will provide more cleaning power to remove existing deposits, clean more parts and can have a longer interval between applications than PIB.

PEA is the cleaning agent found in any truly effective complete fuel system cleaner. It is the strongest cleaning agent available in fuel additives. It cleans better and cleans more parts than PIB and PIBA. PEA is in a league of its own and in some cases it is the only detergent that can get the job done.

Which detergent and how much of it is in the formula will determine the cleaning power of your fuel additive and the treatment interval. Basically, PIB is good, PIBA is better, and PEA is the best. The ratio of cleaning agents to other fluids in an additive will determine how well it cleans existing deposits
and prevents new ones from forming. This ratio can vary considerably by brand and product and is not always reflected in the price. However, if an additive does not contain PEA or one of the other nitrogen-based detergents, it simply is not cleaning.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

russ01915 said:


> Just wondering if you use a fuel additive and why? I use Stab-bil in every full up. Living in the Boston area, the machine can sit at times with little or no use.




Are you looking to clean the eng or just prep for stored gas? I use stabil for prep and sea-foam for cleaning


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

Techron for me with a little marine Sta-bil (added to non-e) if it's going to sit for more than 30 days


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

According to Sta-Bil:

Keeps engine running smoothly
For use in cars, trucks and small engines
Prevents corrosion, helps remove water from fuel
Cleans fuel injectors, carburetors and intake valves for better overall performance
Use at every fill up
Keeps fuel fresh for up to 24 months during storage
Eliminates the need to drain fuel prior to storage


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

K 100 year round. Gas line antifreeze in winter. Works for me.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I only can vote for one. I use Stabil or Startron with Seafoam or Lucas or Gumout Regane.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

russ01915 said:


> Just wondering if you use a fuel additive and why? I use Stab-bil in every full up. Living in the Boston area, the machine can sit at times with little or no use.


Combined with ethanol free gas, I like Seafoam - it keeps carb and fuel lines/tank clean. No problems!!!!!


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Digger 66 said:


> Techron for me with a little marine Sta-bil (added to non-e) if it's going to sit for more than 30 days


Techron has PEA. PEA (Polyetheramine) is rated as the best cleaning agent.


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yessir ^^


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

russ01915 said:


> According to Sta-Bil:
> 
> Keeps engine running smoothly
> For use in cars, trucks and small engines
> ...


just curious. should i add Stabil to my ethanol free gas also? i guess it would not hurt. my machines have been running great since i found E free.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

russ01915 said:


> Techron has PEA. PEA (Polyetheramine) is rated as the best cleaning agent.


wow. pricey


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> just curious. should i add Stabil to my ethanol free gas also? i guess it would not hurt. my machines have been running great since i found E free.


 YES. 

Stabil is a true fuel stabilizer. Techron and Seafoam, while awesome awesome products, are not true stabilizers. They are cleaners. Big difference.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> wow. pricey



There are other cheaper brands out there that have PEA.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> just curious. should i add Stabil to my ethanol free gas also? i guess it would not hurt. my machines have been running great since i found E free.


I would IMHO say no. But if you were storing it for the season, I personally would add it. Stabil will help if there is water in the gas.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

All my 5 gallon gas cans get filled with 93 octane fuel and treated with a double dosage of Sta-Bil Marine fuel stabilizer and 8oz of SeaFoam


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> There are other cheaper brands out there that have PEA.


Such as? Great info so far, thanks! 

Interestingly, I just saw something saying not to use Techron in air-cooled 2-stroke engines. That's unfortunate.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Going back a few years, Marvel Mystery Oil was the go to in a can.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> Such as? Great info so far, thanks!


Gumout is pretty cheap
Lucas is pretty cheap

I'm not saying one product is better than another. I just wanted it known that P.E.A. ingredient is the best cleaner on the market.


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

I use Star Tron and Lucas UCL in every tank of all my equipment including ATV, dirt bike, etc. 

Once a year I will use Red Line fuel treatment which has higher amounts of PEA than Techron, and also is contains lubricants.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I just want to make it clear. I do not promote or sell any products. Just trying to give facts and not feelings about products.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

ColdinMontana said:


> I use Star Tron and Lucas UCL in every tank of all my equipment including ATV, dirt bike, etc.
> Once a year I will use Red Line fuel treatment which has higher amounts of PEA than Techron, and also is contains lubricants.


According to literature that I have read, Red Line is suppose to have the highest percentage of PEA per volume. I believe it was in the 50% range.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

The Techron super concentrate PEA is also in the 50% per volume range according to their data.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

suggest project farm on you tube for comparisons. 

he convinced me that sometimes more expensive does not mean better. his videos are long but informative.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Do fuel cleaners work? Has anybody dropped a clogged main jet or main nozzle in a tub of fuel additive cleaner and it dissolved what ever was clogging the orifice on it's own? I am not talking about ultra sonic cleaners or Berrymans chem dip.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

I only use 89 octane ethanol free gas in everything I run. I don't use any additives, and if my 5 gallon gas can is sitting partially full at the end of the month I pour it into my truck and refill as necessary. I have had zero problems.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

russ01915 said:


> Do fuel cleaners work? Has anybody dropped a clogged main jet or main nozzle in a tub of fuel additive cleaner and it dissolved what ever was clogging the orifice on it's own? I am not talking about ultra sonic cleaners or Berrymans chem dip.



Yes they work. On my cars they work great. I use one of the best out there in my vehicles, BG44k. I swear by the BG products and so does the automotive repair shop industry. They are the highest rated.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I've been using Stabil for decades, it works for me and every store has it, so I don't see the need to hunt down anything different.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Non oxy fuel and nothing added. I'm not a big fan of snake-oil.


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Yes they work. On my cars they work great. I use one of the best out there in my vehicles, BG44k. I swear by the BG products and so does the automotive repair shop industry. They are the highest rated.


I first used BG44K fuel treatment about 25 years ago. It was recommended by a reputable repair shop I used at the time. It is awesome stuff, no doubt. BG's entire line of products is excellent. I've used it periodically throughout the years with superb results. I only wish their products were easier to find for the do it yourselfer. They are marketed to professionals, so you won't find it at Walmart, Auto Zone, etc.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I was not familiar with BG44K, I'll have to look into that. The reviews on Amazon seem good.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I used BG products about 20 years ago when working at an automotive dealership. It was a good way to make money with minimal work. Was their product any better than anyone else? Hard to say. We tossed them out after a few years and went with the next sales guy's magic in a can.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

So you wonder what's in Seafoam? Take a look. This isn't a scientific analysis.

http://hildstrom.com/projects/seafoam/


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

But if you want to know what's in Seafoam take a look at their MSDS sheet.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sea foam took the shake out of my ford ranger I bought from auction. I treated gas, oil, and intake. 


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Seafoam,Marvel mystery oil,Well Worth Fuel Fix. Marvel and Fuel Fix in gas cans.A shot of seafoam in all my machines at the beginning and end of the season.


----------



## TheLastViking (Sep 10, 2017)

One more for Seafoam + ethanol-free gas. I also add octane booster to all of my small engine fuel, since I have a few things that require a minimum of 93 octane, and 91 is all that's available here.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

russ01915 said:


> There are three common-- >>body text removed by Melson for expediency<< .


This is good 'insider' info provided by russ pertaining to the efficacy of various cleaning agents. Note that this doesn't address octane distillation / depletion via long-term storage.


----------



## BarryNY (Sep 10, 2018)

There is no ethanol free gas available anywhere near me.

Ethanol is your problem
You can see from the thread that anyone that uses ethanol free gas rarely if ever has a carb problem...a dose of Sta-Bil Storage to ethanol free and you are good for 2 years...

I manually remove all the ethanol from 93 octane gas (now I'm at +/- 90).
I add Sta-Bil Storage and Seafoam according to the manuf. sugg ratios. 
I'm now also good for 2 years.


----------



## beandk (Feb 13, 2019)

I, too, am in Boston and I use ordinary regular with no additives with the ancient Tecumseh engine. I try to fill the tank at the end of the season and run the motor until the carb goes dry, but that's it. I'm glad of the electric starter for the first start of the season, but there are no problems after that. My 2-stroke Toro machine is a different story. I got it to start at the beginning of the season and thought everything was OK, but it has not run since. I suspect most of these fuel additives are solutions in search of a problem.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

I use STA-BIL Marine in any gasoline I buy for power equipment or vehicles that don't fly. I use it as a fuel stabilizer, not a fuel system cleaner. My experience is that it's a _very_ good fuel stabilizer and also does a good job taming the hydrophilic tendencies of ethanol. 

As a fuel system cleaner, however, I've found that STA-BIL may help keep an already-clean system clean for a longer time, but it won't clean existing deposits nor prevent them indefinitely. For that I use Techron or Redline. I use Techron specifically in my car every 3,000 miles because the manufacturer recommends it by name and the car is still under warranty. For clearing up problems in OPE (or once a year in any event), I'll use either Techron or Redline, whichever I have on hand. 

My experience with both Techron and Redline is that they both work well if you have realistic expectations. They're not magic. They're just solvents to dissolve fuel deposits. If that's the problem, and if the engine's fuel system isn't so gummed up that it won't run, either of those products will dissolve the fuel deposits and _usually_ will prevent you from having to manually clean the carburetor or injectors. It may take a couple of tanks, but they'll _usually_ work.

Richard


----------



## Matttya (Oct 25, 2018)

hey guys. I use marine stabil in my gas. takes me quite a while to go through a bottle of it and also takes me a while to go through gas. I would like to try to clean my carb with sea foam and after doing research I'm still not all too sure how to do it. If I'm cleaning the carb do I add it to gas or do I run the engine dry and use just sea foam in the engine? Really hate to sound like a noob but just not sure. Also not to hijack the thread but does anyone run straight tru fuel as ethanol free gas? that's the only way to get it near me that Ive noticed.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

One oz per gal of gas (approx) don’t use strait sea foam.


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Matttya said:


> hey guys. I use marine stabil in my gas. takes me quite a while to go through a bottle of it and also takes me a while to go through gas. I would like to try to clean my carb with sea foam and after doing research I'm still not all too sure how to do it. If I'm cleaning the carb do I add it to gas or do I run the engine dry and use just sea foam in the engine? Really hate to sound like a noob but just not sure. Also not to hijack the thread but does anyone run straight tru fuel as ethanol free gas? that's the only way to get it near me that Ive noticed.


Here are some instructions


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

FYI, Chevron Techron seems to be on sale this week, it's currently $7 for 20 ounces on Amazon (and Advance Auto Parts). 

I ordered a bottle of that, and one of Star Tron ($5 for 8 oz). 

It'll give me a chance to try some other products. My tractor needs a little choke to run smoothly, so I can give them both a shot and see if they have more success than Seafoam did. 

https://www.amazon.com/Chevron-Techron-Concentrate-System-Cleaner/dp/B00092893E/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=techron&qid=1551406108&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Star-Tron-Enzyme-Fuel-Treatment/dp/B001VMNHX8/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=star+tron&qid=1551406119&s=gateway&sr=8-5


----------



## jake381 (Jun 5, 2011)

I’m definitely not an expert, but I stopped using fuel additives about two years ago. I started using VP fuels and haven’t had one issue since. Starts every time and runs like a champ.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The canned fuels sound pretty good, I don't recall hearing about issues from using them. It's just the price that my thrifty self has trouble with  

Ethanol gas with stabilizer has been working ok for me, so I take that route, but fortunately we have some options available. 

I should be more diligent about putting my older gas into the car, and rotating my stock of fuel, however.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> My tractor needs a little choke to run smoothly, so I can give them both a shot and see if they have more success than Seafoam did.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Chevron-Tech...n&qid=1551406108&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Star-Tron-En...rds=star+tron&qid=1551406119&s=gateway&sr=8-5


Just used my Step Dad's TORO last night and he needs choke to keep it going as well. I'm going the same route as you.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck! I'm trying this more to learn, and for curiosity. I have an ultrasonic cleaner, and can clean them that way, which should take care of any gunk in there. But if some products are more successful at cleaning things "the easy way", that's nice to know as well.


----------



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

Sta-Bil Marine for fuel being stored in gas cans or gas tanks.

Sea Foam if it has a carburetor.

Chevron Techron if it is fuel injected.

Just my personal experience with older and newer vehicles.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

In dealing with this "rotgut" fuel we are saddled with these days I have used Sta-bil 360 and have had ZERO problems. :smile_big:


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I run this occasionally in my vehicles

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...injector-cleaner-473-ml-0380745p.html#Reviews


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I was at Canadian Tire earlier today and they had this on sale. 



Looks similar to a Seafoam can.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I use both Startron and PRI G. Gave up on Stabil & Stabil Marine.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

K100 s+


----------

